# Ridgid wet/dry vacs warranty problem



## rstarre (Dec 19, 2008)

Has anyone had to get one fixed under the warranty? I bought the 12 gallon model and used it sparingly for 4 months. A few times for some water spills in the basement. The motor started making noise like something was had broke inside there. The motor smelled like it was burning up. I looked to see if anything got in there and couldn't see anything. I called the 800 number about the warranty and ask where the nearest service center is for Ridgid tools. I was told there is no place to bring it into. Instead I have to mail the vac to St Louis and they will determine if the problem is under warranty. Are they nuts? I am going to spend the money shipping a large box with a vac and they may or may not repair it? So I decided to take the cover off the motor and see if something got in there. To my surprise the screws holding the cover were rusted. When I tried to turn the screws, the head kind of flaked away rounding it off. Why would they use what looks like drywall screws in a wet/dry vac. Why not stainless screw that won't rust. Anyway, the point is beware of the RIDGID warranty policy. At least for their vacs. It is a joke.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

If its only 4 months old why not take it back to Home Depot?

Stainless hardware is expensive, a Ridgid vacuum is cheap...do the math.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

This is the problem with the ridgid vacs. They are priced right at that point where you cant be arsed to send them for repair and they know this. They guess you will just go by another and save your self the bother of sending in for repair. I had the same issue with them on a hose. I purchased the better quality hose and then after a few months the dam thing cracked on the plastic fitting at the end. Was good for nothing and i took it to them and they said that they cant swap it and have to send it in for them to take a look at. I just threw it over the counter and told them where they could shove it. I wouldnt buy another ridgid vac again but i still have my small one i use for dry pickup only now.


----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

I have had a 6 gallon Rigid vac for about 5 years and have never had any problems with it. I am on only my second filter though. I will say however that I do not use it a real lot.


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

Yea those screws are crap. The Ridgid forum has some orange koolaid drinkers who defend these as " consumer" grade even though Ridgid says otherwise, when I said something there. I put Li grease over mine, or marine grease. SS sheetmetal screws would work too. Stupid to have zinc screws on a wet vac. They are good for the price point. You just box the head only. They give you an extra filter when they return it to compensate for the shipping cost. They issue a RMA to put with the Vac. I have 5 various ones, the new WD1450 is good, an definite improvement, not too loud. My 10 y.o. just went thru a motor and switch. Motor was replaced by warranty, I did the switch later myself as it would be stupid to send it in again just for that.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I bought the little square roller job one over the summer because I was too lazy to go back to my job and get the Fein.

Long story short, the motor was smoking from the second it came out of the box. Makes you wonder.

Yet, I have a small Ridgid that has to be 10 years old that I use as a beater vac. I mean it's never NOT been used harshly and I can't kill it. I leave it out in the rain, etc... I use it to dig weird footings with, suck out dirt from holes we can't get a PHD in, and suck out water from flooded footings. Go figure.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I just bought that little square one as a dedicated router table vaccuum and it works just fine.

Not sure if it was the case with yours in particular, Greg, - - but one negative aspect of the box stores 'wonderful return policies' is that returns tend to go right back to the shelves . . .


----------



## rstarre (Dec 19, 2008)

Home Depot would not take it back. They gave me the 800 number to call


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

rstarre said:


> Home Depot would not take it back. They gave me the 800 number to call



Call, have serial number off silver tag, they will give you an RMA. You pay one way for shipping and they return it with a new filter to compensate. No a bad deal really, HD might have a box you can use, just the top with motor is sent.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow I am sorry to hear that. I have two ridgid 12 gal vacs. Bought them cause my shop vac model motor burnedup after about 10 months. Just for kicks I called shop vac 1 800 number and explained the problem and gave them the model number. They sent me a new motor, just from the phone call. I still prefer the ridgids performance, but I gotta give shop vac props for warranty support.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Once you box up the head tight and ship is snail mail it can't be all that expensive.

I think for the price we can't ask for all that much, I had a ridgid that was coming up on its 10th year in use....never with bags or the proper drywall filter and all it ever sucked up was drywall and sawdust. It died and I put it straight in the bin since I figured it performed its lot in life.

I have 3 ridgid vacs now that I run, two bigger ones and one little portable one that I love. I started using bags and fine filters and I can't believe the difference, much less dust, less loss in suction and your not constantly destroying filters. Not to mention you can suck up more then 3 teaspoons worth of insulation without the filter clogging.


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

Warren said:


> Wow I am sorry to hear that. I have two ridgid 12 gal vacs. Bought them cause my shop vac model motor burnedup after about 10 months. Just for kicks I called shop vac 1 800 number and explained the problem and gave them the model number. They sent me a new motor, just from the phone call. I still prefer the ridgids performance, but I gotta give shop vac props for warranty support.



How long ago was that? I asked for the motor , but they said no, had to send the top in. Person was from India I think, not a USA accent. Sounded like the call center from amazon.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Andrew M. said:


> How long ago was that? I asked for the motor , but they said no, had to send the top in. Person was from India I think, not a USA accent. Sounded like the call center from amazon.


This was about two years ago. I was amazed at how easy it was. Maybe things are different now I dunno. I need a new wheel for mine too. Maybe I will call and see if I can get that too. Did you tell them it was still under the warranty? I think the warranty was for one year.


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

Ridgid vacs are lifetime warranty for defects, not wear and tear such as brushes. My motor bearings went out with with brushes still Ok. Think he said if brushes are still in range they will replace the motor, bearings, or the like.


----------

